# Government Job vs Private Job



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

What u think guys..
which is most prefered & what u think abt it...


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> What u think guys..
> which is most prefered & what u think abt it...



Are u planning to switch to a government job???


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Are u planning to switch to a government job???



Nope...

Just a opinion of TDF members


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

Well, Govt. jobs have their own advantage as we all know. But they are boring.

So I voted for Private Companies.


----------



## baiju (May 7, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, Govt. jobs have their own advantage as we all know. But they are boring.
> 
> So I voted for Private Companies.



How can you say govt. jobs are boring if you are not a govt. servant? For that matter any job regardless of govt or private can be boring if you don't like your job. Me myself is a govt. employee and i am quite happy with it.. From my experience the advantages of a govt job are many:

1. Power and respect
2. Good salary (though not comparable with private)
3. Job security (the most important thing)
4. Fixed working time (except for a few categories like law and order, medical field etc.)
5. Satisfaction that you are doing something good to  the welfare of the general public.

These are a few that comes to my mind. Pls note I am not saying private job is bad or boring. Every job has its own pros and cons. The important thing that matters is whether you are happy with that.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2011)

@baiju: I agree with pt 3 & 4


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 8, 2011)

baiju said:


> 1. Power and respect



Which they misuse.



> 2. Good salary (though not comparable with private)



Well, ya, Govt. jobs are also offering good salaries now and in some areas they are much more than private.



> 3. Job security (the most important thing)



100% Agree.



> 4. Fixed working time (except for a few categories like law and order, medical field etc.)



Well, that's right. This can be taken wrongly or rightly both 



> 5. Satisfaction that you are doing something good to  the welfare of the general public.



Depends on person to person


----------



## mitraark (May 22, 2011)

baiju said:


> 1. Power and respect
> 2. Good salary (though not comparable with private)
> 3. Job security (the most important thing)
> 4. Fixed working time (except for a few categories like law and order, medical field etc.)
> 5. Satisfaction that you are doing something good to  the welfare of the general public.




Very well put points , except maybe for the last point , which in reality is the opposite 

Money/Work done is way more 

I am an IT Student i hardly have any hope of getting a Goverment Job  Although it maybe for the better , want to learn more , private is the way to go.


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2011)

With almost 10 years of working with MNCs. Would prefer the 'peace' of a government job any day. Not that I am a person seeking ways to shirk hard work -- but MNCs' are PITA and quite tension and high brain hurting experiences. Specially with the hierarchy and structures. Am at a high managerial position, but still do not like it -- anymore.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 23, 2011)

^^ managers still enjoy.. but in MNC the maximum time they do is Calling.. most of the time they are on phone.. sometimes taking complaint, sometime reports, bringing projects etc etc... 

i would prefer govn. jobs..

but the name government employee is enough to make an image of lazy, bribe taker person


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> but the name government employee is enough to make an image of lazy, bribe taker person



And that's exactly why I resent even talking about them. It's understandable for my parents to like "govt job" title. But, as a wannabe Soft Engg., I am constantly being tormented to try for govt jobs. Which I don't want to!


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

I'd prefer a government job.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2011)

who has voted for "jobless"????



asingh said:


> With almost 10 years of working with MNCs. Would prefer the 'peace' of a government job any day. Not that I am a person seeking ways to shirk hard work -- but MNCs' are PITA and quite tension and high brain hurting experiences. Specially with the hierarchy and structures. *Am at a high managerial position*, but still do not like it -- anymore.



dats y I was wondering u have such a high-end setup...


----------



## silicon_fusion (May 23, 2011)

+1 for govt job


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> who has voted for "jobless"????



Me..  ... wanted to. But didn't.  Since Job is of utmost important today!


----------



## baiju (May 24, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Money/Work done is way more



Not true always. It is a general notion that govt employees have no work to do, they simply put the attendance and get high salary. Actually except in central govt. segment, the salary is very low for state employees. (I frequently had to work extra time including night without any extra allowance.)



asingh said:


> With almost 10 years of working with MNCs. Would prefer the 'peace' of a government job any day. Not that I am a person seeking ways to shirk hard work -- but MNCs' are PITA and quite tension and high brain hurting experiences. Specially with the hierarchy and structures. Am at a high managerial position, but still do not like it -- anymore.



One of my friends left his manager job in a well reputed mnc and joined as LD Clerk. Sometimes he would say (or brag) I was getting 40k pm but the pressure was intolerable. Now i am happy even though i am getting only 5k pm. (This was in 2004. Salary has increased since then, but not too much.)



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i would prefer govn. jobs..
> 
> but the name government employee is enough to make an image of lazy, bribe taker person



Well you should try for a govt job and change that lazy, bribe taken image.



vineet369 said:


> And that's exactly why I resent even talking about them. It's understandable for my parents to like "govt job" title. But, as a wannabe Soft Engg., I am constantly being tormented to try for govt jobs. Which I don't want to!



Parents always want there children to have a good secure job. But since your interest is in IT field you should go with that. IT jobs are available in govt. fields as well.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 24, 2011)

Govt. job zindabad! salary+etc+etc,aaram ki duty


----------



## ranjan82 (Jul 15, 2016)

Personally I think the factor an employee would scratch his head over is of the number of working hours he / she has to input and that is a big plus over private sector. In government sector jobs, there are standard working hours, unlike private sector ones, where an individual has to do overtime against ones wishes (many time without any benefits as well). And if at all situation demands a government employee to do overtime, then he / she is entitled to attractive overtime benefits.
private engineering colleges in delhi
Hope i have offered some help


----------



## tekiagadi (Dec 19, 2016)

I Prefer Government Job Compare to Private Job.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 28, 2017)

Looking at the responses, I think most of the ppl here are either college guys or freshers. Let me share my experience then:

I am in private sector, having >5 years of experience now (currently working for American Express). Initially I wanted to move to govt. sector as I wasn't getting much at that time. Now, when I see myself and my fellow childhood friends who are in govt. sector, I always thank to god that he didn't get me in govt.
Points being:

1) Private sector has no barriers. You can move to any direction, learn & work on things you want (atleast in IT sector). In 5 years, I've switched couple of times as I simply didn't like what I was doing, and now I think I am at the right place. You cannot do such thing (atleast easily) in govt. sector.

2) Exposure: the quality of workplace, guest houses, talented leaders, classy & modern people, cute, hot and stylish ladies  ...govt. sector don't even have such things, let alone the comparison. The company of smart people grooms you inside out, redefines your lifestyle..makes you better. If you are working for a good MNC: outings to high class properties, wild parties is plus. Believe me, I have friends who are in very good govt. jobs. I've been to their parties, seen their colleagues etc. they are nothing when compared to Private.
Also, dont forget foreign/onsite trips.

3) Money: when i started, I was earning very less and so my mind was not fixed. But in private, you can grow exponentially, monetary wise. I've already surpassed almost all of my fellow buddies working in govt. sector, even with a huge margin from most of them. Today by god's grace, I have everything I used to think about in my childhood. If I need something, I can buy without thinking even twice.

4) Facilities: Yes, govt. sector provides you discounted fares, ration etc., home, tax exemptions etc. But when you earn good, you won't even bother about these things. Govt. provide all those things simply because it pays less.

5) the only thing which I see in govt. job is that its impactful, if required. You have any formal trouble, have some work to be done in govt. office, your govt. designation (may) aid you. But thankfully, I have some good contacts which sometimes help me out. lol.

Well, the choice depends from person to person. Some wants to just go to office, spend some time there and come back home. So, they look for govt. sector because it has job security. Some really want to help their nation/or looks for core stream of their interest (mechanical/chemical etc,), gets into core govt. divison and works really hard. 
I've also seen people in private, doing nothing, getting annual hikes, working on same level for years. So they also dont get much growth but they are still happy. Point is, you will find both kind of situations in either of the sectors.

For me, Private.


----------

